# Putting Dutch on WordReference!



## chuff

*Groetjes!*

As a (however meager) student of Dutch, it hasn't taken me long to notice that the language-learning world is in need of a quality, free resource to assist with learning this beautiful language. WordReference is the place to go for great dictionaries in several languages, to which more descriptive and helpful entries are being added all the time. That's why we're planning on introducing something new!

*The plan*
The plan is to make a Dutch dictionary on WordReference! 

*What is needed*
A few dedicated people who would be willing to help with the project on a consistent basis. Native speakers are desired most of all, but others who know the language or just want to help out are also entirely welcome and encouraged to join in! We are in need of as many folks as we can get who will add new translations consistently as a group.

*Join us!*
Respond in this thread if you are interested in being a part of this exciting project!


----------



## MaxJ

Of course I want to help


----------



## mkellogg

Chris,

I should have stopped you before you started posting, but let's try to proceed anyway and see what happens.

The plan will be to start a translation project like what we have done for Spanish, French and Italian.  I think we will need a group of 10 dedicated people who will visit the project nearly every day and contribute translations. (WordReference provides the English and you provide the Dutch translation.)


----------



## chuff

Two users from Unilang, "Jolien" and "Dminor" have expressed interest in helping out, as well as MaxJ, above.


----------



## Joannes

Sure, why not.


----------



## Orchedia

Hello, 

What happened to this project? There are so few resourses for Dutch language learners, I'm sure many people would welcome it. Not least myself


----------



## Suehil

I missed this!  I'd be willing to join in


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, I was so optimistic back in September!  The community translation projects haven't work very well without lots of potential contributors.

I will need to hire a team of translators to work on it.  I really want to get a Dutch dictionary on here, so this is something that I am willing to do.  If you know of any good translators here who can take on the task, please refer them to me.

Mike


----------



## FedericoSting

Hoi allemaal!
I'm still a beginner in Dutch but I'd love to help in order to create a Dutch diccionary in Wordreference!
I really hope this can work because I used so much WR for other languages that when I need to write in Dutch it's a mess to find the word that I'm looking for 
I hope we can continue with this project.
Saludos a todos.
Federico.


----------



## Lopes

I missed this as well but if it's still in any way planned I'd be happy to help.


----------



## bobbles101

I am very new to Wordreference but interested in keeping my Dutch learning 'alive'. happy to participate on an occasional basis. Does it just need a category "english -nederlands" or whatever to be added and things go from there with queries and threads? (Mischien is het meer ingewikkeld. Ik weet niet echt hoe dit werkt. Het oorspronkelijk idee is in 2009 gemeld?).


----------



## Khayelitsha

Hey, I'm a french-speaking belgian, I sure could improve my Dutch (and am working on it thanks to ...) but I also know enough, have native Dutch-speaker friends on-hand and some written-ressources... I'd like to be part of this if someone organizes/federates/initiates things.
I often use mijnwoordenboek.nl (although it recently changed appearance into some googlish thing I haven't familiarized with yet) and the Van Daele online dictionnary, in case that can prove usefull to import a vocabulary-database or who knows what informaticians are able of... (btw, did you realize that the dutch word "schat", as in "woordenschat", also means treasure, as in.. thesaurus  ?)


----------

